# Perfect Timing



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

With the full moon and a Nor'easter rolling in on us one of our dwarf dairy goats went into labor. Her timing was perfect though because she started right before it got dark and finished right before the rain and heavy winds slammed us. Momma and triplets lookin good so far. Aside from clearing out their airways, she did everything well. Hopefully, everyone gets a good shot of colostrum tonight.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We went from 2 dairy pregnant goats to 6 dairy goats in 3 days. Can't believe our luck but every one of the kids are doelings. Usually, we would end up with bucks but with wanting to expand our new flock this is excellent.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

HardCider said:


> We went from 2 dairy pregnant goats to 6 dairy goats in 3 days. Can't believe our luck but every one of the kids are doelings. Usually, we would end up with bucks but with wanting to expand our new flock this is excellent.


Cool! Our meat does gave us 2 does and 2 bucks. Our dairy does gave us 3 does and 7 bucks. We had a bucky year.


----------

